

W00t! Amazon invests 4 million into Woot.com - alaskamiller
http://valleywag.com/342487/amazoncom-gets-a-4-million-piece-of-woot

======
mynameishere
One item a day--it always seemed like a standard gray-market outlet store,
except with about 1/100,000th the potential volume.

